# Gas Motor to Electric Motor conversion



## kupham6583 (Jan 12, 2013)

Has anybody done a gas motor to electric motor conversion on a spreader?. I have a Downeaster 1.5 yard stainless salt spreader with a blown b&s motor and would consider electric conversion if its not too complicated. Any websites suggestions would be helpful too. Thanks for your input.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

No such thing as a gas motor.


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

lets look 'em, shall we?

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/engine

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/motor?show=0&t=1358049619

so ... now we know that an engine is just a specific type of motor.

to say electric engine is incorrect
to say gas motor is not

to the OP ,,,, i am not much help.

If you were to an electric motor capable of 3600 rpm with the same HP rating as the brigs you would be golden. 8 hp, maybe?

1hp = 745watts .... so you need about 6,000 watts. If running at 12volt that's 500 amps .... not real practical (or available). you would need a 240 volt genny @ 25 amps to power that ....

easier to stick with the brigs, i would think .... maybe others know more ....


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

You just need a 1 hp eletric motor, wire , relay and a switch. The hard part fabbing a mount for the new "motor" . and seeing if you can reuse the drive chain. If not you need to fab up a new set up to drive the spreader. Not hard at all. But you need to have some okay fabbing skills that all.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Pictures of the unit in question would help. more the merry and the easier it will be to help you.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

There are a few threads on how to do this, Do a search for more. Here's one for ya

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=93792&highlight=gas+electric


----------

